# Recommend good rap music to me.



## Scurrow (Oct 14, 2009)

I used to hate rap music, but it slowly grew on me, and about 2 years ago I started to actually like it.  (which is weird, aren't adults not supposed to like rap musak?  isn't that the point of being an adult?)

So here's some stuff I've been listening to and like in no particular order:  Snoop Dog, Biggie, A tribe called quest, Quasimoto, Madvillain, MF. DOOM, KRS. One, Cannibal ox, Dr. Octagon, DEAD PREZ.  Wutang, 

Some stuff I didn't like that much:  Nas, Ying Yang Twins, Ghostface Killah's solo stuff, Vast Aire, Ice cube, rap where all the person raps about is being better than other rappers.

Okay, based on this info, what should I check out?


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 14, 2009)

Flobots, eminem, Fort minor


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 14, 2009)

You liked Can Ox but you didn't like Vast Aire? How different are they? 


Afrika Bambaataa
Mr. Lif
Kool Keith (Dr. Octagon & a whole bunch of other personas)
I guess Madlib is good I haven't heard any of him
Busdriver


----------



## Takun (Oct 14, 2009)

Seconding Busdriver

Sage Francis amuses me as well.

De la Soul
Blackalicious
Roots Manuva


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 14, 2009)

Necro & Ill Bill & Goretex particularly the _Brutality Part 1 _mixtape


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 14, 2009)

Black Eyed Peas... i like a handful of theirs stff


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 14, 2009)

Nobody's said Immortal Technique yet, and that's the only real rap I'll listen to besides some rap-rock type stuff. I don't know too much of his stuff, but he focuses some of his work on politics, and that's what caught my eye.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jjp8yuEBjxs
or
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HP1exQ8tcUc


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 15, 2009)

You requested the imposable 
So i send you this my favorite song:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9sd7cjMgDE


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 15, 2009)

Gravediggaz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRtZukM0LLU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTXeg-Swq9w

This is only rap I've really listened to, so I don't know how it compares to the stuff you listed.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 15, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> Black Eyed Peas... i like a handful of theirs stff


BEP are hip-hop


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 15, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> BEP are hip-hop



Okay?


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 15, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Okay?


Kay.


----------



## lupineshadow (Oct 15, 2009)

Lupe Fiasco? I like the guy because if you read between the lines there is some serious social commentary in his raps, i never went for the "i got my money and my cars and my b*tches" type rap but I like Lupe.


----------



## Marticus (Oct 19, 2009)

Pete Philly & Perquisite

ROX! Theyre like hiphop rap but not american so... not so... you know.. shit.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 19, 2009)

Aesop Rock.

"Coffee" is my favourite rap track of all time. WE DON'T NEED NO WALKIE-TALKIES!


----------



## jinxtigr (Oct 19, 2009)

How about MC 900ft jesus? I consider it rap 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9fZlNbyLVU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KB54p8_wh8&feature=related


----------



## Aden (Oct 19, 2009)

Just started listening to some hip-hop not too long ago, but I can second (or third)


Load_Blown said:


> Busdriver


----------



## madd foxx (Oct 19, 2009)

If you want rap then let it be smart like the blue scholars 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pry0_twHn7w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIqMIrmpUjc&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKLgaLBhx68&feature=related


And my favorite of all was this song played live at the Everett historical theater when i was there.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVae38tb9vU&feature=related


----------



## Chukkz (Oct 20, 2009)

Not much into it (I hate hiphop) but I still find the Beastie Boys very cool.


----------



## Scurrow (Oct 20, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> Flobots, eminem, Fort minor



Fort minor/Flobots, I'm not really into this stuff, it sort of has a watered-down feel to it.  

I like  Eminem  to an extent, but I don't know if I can listen to a whole album.  Thanks for the suggestions though!


----------



## Nick (Oct 20, 2009)

Lupe Fiasco


----------



## Scurrow (Oct 21, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> You liked Can Ox but you didn't like Vast Aire? How different are they?
> 
> 
> Afrika Bambaataa
> ...




I've only heard one Can Ox song and i liked it (b-boy alpha), so I can't really say for sure if I'm a fan.  The Vast Aire I listened to was just him dissing other dj's and crap, plus threatening people if they messed with him, it was kind of shitty.  

Afrika Bambaataa -  This was kind of bizarre, I don't know if I was into it.  Do you have any specific song suggestions?
Mr. Lif -  YES, this was awesome, I would totally listen to this guy.
Kool keith -  Cool.  It's like Dr. Octagon but less ridiculous.
Mad lib -  if you like the Lord Quas's background beats, you would probably like Mad Lib, basically.
Busdriver -  WOW, that was awesome!  Now my load is blown also.

Thanks, duuuude.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 21, 2009)

Scurrow said:


> Fort minor/Flobots, I'm not really into this stuff, it sort of has a watered-down feel to it.
> 
> I like  Eminem  to an extent, but I don't know if I can listen to a whole album.  Thanks for the suggestions though!


Oh, I think when you said watered down, you meant Quality. I mean, neither rap about How many cars they have; how many girls they can get. :>


----------



## Scurrow (Oct 21, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Seconding Busdriver
> 
> Sage Francis amuses me as well.
> 
> ...



Sage Francis-  interesting, I like his neurotic voice he's got going on.
De La Soul - I should have mentioned this on top, I already know/like this group, good stuff.
Blackalicious -  YES!  This was great.  One of the songs I listened to got faster and faster, I love that type of stuff.
Roots Manuva -  eh, kind of dull, I wasn't feeling it.  

Thanks man!


----------



## Scurrow (Oct 21, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Nobody's said Immortal Technique yet, and that's the only real rap I'll listen to besides some rap-rock type stuff. I don't know too much of his stuff, but he focuses some of his work on politics, and that's what caught my eye.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jjp8yuEBjxs
> or
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HP1exQ8tcUc



Good stuff, I think i might have actually heard this before because it sounded familar.  The orchestral-type music and the beats go surprisingly well together.  Of course the political message is a plus too.  I approve!  Thanks for sharing.

turn of the f*cking news and read.


----------



## Scurrow (Oct 21, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> You requested the imposable
> So i send you this my favorite song:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9sd7cjMgDE




TOO SILLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scurrow (Oct 21, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Gravediggaz
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRtZukM0LLU
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTXeg-Swq9w
> ...



If you like this, you'd probably like Wu-tang's 36 Chambers, it's a very similar sound.  In fact, I think this is RZA from Wu-tang's group based on the comments.  The only thing I can say is I wish the beats had a little more, the first beat got on my nerves after a while, the second was little better but I wish it some other elements or changed up a bit.  I think Wu-tang is a little better.

Thanks!


----------



## sedgehare (Nov 1, 2009)

Have you heard Kid Cudi? I don't know if you like MGMT and/or Ratatat but he collaborated with them on his album. It's not strictly rap/hip-hop but sort of a hybrid. I've been enjoying it recently.


----------



## Tovarich Volk (Nov 4, 2009)

Dalek

Mr. Lif

New Kingdom

Public Enemy


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Nov 4, 2009)

I very, very STRONGLY suggest:

M.O.P.
Original -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOATr86Q8y0&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFTpQLK3lOs&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bNd8BVHJPo&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dfg4S0v3SY

Rapcore -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eimmQZSyh9c&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bv0OOJ1_WB4&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1PqQsDGvkc&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTH2APU2pIA&feature=related

Onyx
Original - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hfth8-TOTL8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzxREVm91pQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uayw3sAlMg <== Sticky Fingaz from Onyx featured on Pete Rock

Rapcore -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caB37B9f7Nw&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfFD709OtFM&feature=related

And other's I think is best:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMGU3XnIKfA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cn5QF63wjWo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8F-BFl4CAMI

-Nolij


----------



## kamunt (Nov 4, 2009)

Seconding/thirding/whatevering Mr. Lif (Brothaz) and Aesop Rock (None Shall Pass).

I can't believe no one's mentioned El-P (Flyentology feat. Trent Reznor), though. El-P is one of the sickest rappers out there.

Of course, what kind of hip-hop fan would I be if I didn't travel across the pond. _Scroobius Pip_ and his partner-in-crime _Dan Le Sac_ produce some of the sickest music on the planet. Thou Shalt Always Kill and Letter from God to Man. Sick as it gets.

Of course because I'm a huge fan of the Def Jux crew, here's Cool Calm Pete (Get with the Times). Korean-American rappers? I think so.

More Def Jux: Cage (Grand Ol' Party Crash feat. Jello Biafra) and yes, THAT Jello Biafra. Produced by mah boy, _DJ Shadow_, even. I just short of slobber all over everything and anything that Shadow produces. Great with the 'woofers, too.

And here's the part where I lose all respect from everyone else here by plugging _Kanye West_. The New Workout Plan and Flashing Lights (feat. Dwele). I don't care what you think of the man, his beats and his raps are fine as all hell.

...And before I fly off the handle. All you clueless folks out there who think rap and hip-hop are somehow different genres are wrong, wrong, wrong, wrong. Hip-hop is the culture, not only the music. All rap is hip-hop, but not all hip-hop is rap. A rapper is a type of MC. You can have hip-hop without rap (mostly instrumental hip-hop nowadays), but rap is hip-hop and always will be. The music behind the MC is created by a DJ, traditionally, but a straight producer is still a DJ...I think. DJing and MCing are two of the four elements of hip-hop, the other two being breaking (breakdancing) and graffiti. Beatboxing isn't part of the elements but still has its role. K thx. :3


----------



## Moonstarsun (Nov 16, 2009)

XD I cant stand MF Doom but I guess he's popular

Erik B. and Rakim
Nujabez
Pharcyde
Wax Tailor
Lemongrass
Digital Underground


----------



## ShaneO))) (Nov 17, 2009)

Dalek

rza

all i can think of now for some reason


----------



## selkie (Nov 17, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Nobody's said Immortal Technique yet, and that's the only real rap I'll listen to besides some rap-rock type stuff. I don't know too much of his stuff, but he focuses some of his work on politics, and that's what caught my eye.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jjp8yuEBjxs
> or
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HP1exQ8tcUc



He's pretty excellent.
Apathy is pretty good too.
Also, Beastie Boys.
MC Esoteric, who likens everyday struggle to old cartoons and dinosaurs. hurhur

But my favorite is Atmosphere. Nobody else mentioned them, which is too bad!


----------



## SwaggleTooth (Nov 19, 2009)

Jedi Mind Tricks. 

Can't believe it 35 posts to get to that 

just so you don't forget. 

Jedi Mind Tricks 

cool.


----------



## Crustylildragon (Nov 21, 2009)

Anything by Immortal Technique


----------



## Scurrow (Nov 22, 2009)

Stawks said:


> Aesop Rock.
> 
> "Coffee" is my favourite rap track of all time. WE DON'T NEED NO WALKIE-TALKIES!



I listened to freeze, none shall pass, and coffee, they were all pretty good!  Freeze was sort of neurotic, which I loved, and none shall pass has that relaxing dj shadow feel to it, awesome.  thanks man.


----------



## Scurrow (Nov 22, 2009)

jinxtigr said:


> How about MC 900ft jesus? I consider it rap
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9fZlNbyLVU&feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KB54p8_wh8&feature=related


 
This was alright, sort of witty.  It didn't give me a musical boner or anything.  Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Baddwill (Dec 18, 2009)

One name:J-DILLA

This is a remix he did of D'angelo's "Those dreaming eyes"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtZV-CkqONg

I also recommend his instrumental album "Donuts"

Here's one of my favorites "Don't Cry" : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdEcLmKA-uw

of course MADLIB is very awesome


----------



## REDnico (Dec 18, 2009)

FUCKING EVERYONE said:
			
		

> Busdriver.



dammit, thats all i came in here for! D:<

ok everyone else, I'm really happy for your suggestions and imma let you finish, but Busdriver is the best rapper of all time. OF ALL TIME.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Dec 19, 2009)

Dr. Dre
Snoop Dogg
Run DMC
Eazy E
NWA


----------



## torachi (Dec 23, 2009)

The older i got the more i listened to hip-hop. Now its all i listen to.

Mos def
cunninglynguists
j-live
cage
non-phixion
eyedea & abilities
surprised no one said Atmosphere
gangstarr
apathy

so much good hip-hop...


----------



## Ozymandias_ii (Dec 23, 2009)

Rap isn't normally one of the genres of music I listen to. However, Eminem is definitely worth a listen with his more musical and tuneful rap :]. Some songs:

Without Me
Mockingbird
The Real Slim Shady
We Made You
Lose Yourself
<3.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 23, 2009)

The Game got some good rap, especially the ablum The Documentary


----------



## Rytes (Dec 23, 2009)

Here are some albums i've been bumping for a while

N.E.R.D. - Seeing Sounds, also check Fly or Die
Kid Cudi - Man on the Moon
Wale - Attention Deficit
Clipse - Til the Casket Drops
Birdman - Pricele$$

also, anything Three 6 Mafia <3


----------



## Shindo (Dec 23, 2009)

Busdriver
Themselves
Del Tha Funky Homosapien


----------



## SwaggleTooth (Jan 27, 2010)

Shambhala
Goddess Alchemy Project


----------



## Excitement! (Jan 28, 2010)

Scurrow said:


> I used to hate rap music, but it slowly grew on me, and about 2 years ago I started to actually like it.  (which is weird, aren't adults not supposed to like rap musak?  isn't that the point of being an adult?)
> 
> So here's some stuff I've been listening to and like in no particular order:  Snoop Dog, Biggie, A tribe called quest, Quasimoto, Madvillain, MF. DOOM, KRS. One, Cannibal ox, Dr. Octagon, DEAD PREZ.  Wutang,
> 
> ...


Kinda weird to me that you dig Snoop/Biggie and not Nas, but hey.

Uhh, some good ones:
De La Soul, Pharcyde, most Anticon projects, Sage Francis, Clipse, Eric B. & Rakim, J Dilla, Jaylib (J Dilla and Madlib), Dizzee Rascal, Mac Lethal, Gucci Mane, pre-Encore Eminem, Jay-Z, Dalek, Buck 65, Lil Wayne (depends on the song. I Feel Like Dying is amazing, Lolipop is kinda dumb), Mos Def, GZA, DJ Shadow, Kanye, DJ Screw

There's a lot more but eh, there you go.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 28, 2010)

Is Gucci Mane legit good?

Cause this is what I think of when I see his name


----------



## Excitement! (Jan 28, 2010)

Depends on the song. When he's at his best, his wordplay is fantastic and his flow is laidback as fuck. The Bart Simpson chain's gotta go, tho.


----------



## Takun (Jan 28, 2010)

Rytes said:


> Here are some albums i've been bumping for a while
> 
> N.E.R.D. - Seeing Sounds, also check Fly or Die
> Kid Cudi - Man on the Moon
> ...




I tried, I really tried to like Kid Cudi.  I just don't see anything good about that album though.    I was all hyped up for it too.


----------



## Rytes (Jan 28, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> I tried, I really tried to like Kid Cudi.  I just don't see anything good about that album though.    I was all hyped up for it too.



only half of the tracks strike me, i've listened mostly to his mixtape


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 28, 2010)

T.I.'s latest album is okay. I like Ne-Yo too.


----------



## Rytes (Jan 28, 2010)

some indie heads might enjoy:

The Knux - Remind me in 3 Days
Che Grand - Everything's Good Ugly
Pharrell & The Yessirs - In My Mind (Remix) (This is pretty hard to find since it was shelved, luckily me has it :3)

all though i lost my The Knux album a while ago ;-;


----------



## Takun (Jan 28, 2010)

Rytes said:


> only half of the tracks strike me, i've listened mostly to his mixtape




I'll check that this.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 31, 2010)

The Roots
Tupac
Coolio
Chamillionaire
Nawlage
T.I.

And Kuniva.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaRyxFdJr00 
best.. for me at least..

also try songs by "miri-ben ari".. she aint a rapper.. shes the hiphop violinist.. but her songs have some other rappers in em.. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYhXmnIcJrE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM5MmqoUGag


I doubt youd like these next ones but its worth a shot..
Fat Joe
Ja Rule
Scarface


----------



## Nyisi Seryn (Feb 17, 2010)

Old-ish bump. Atmosphere/Slug, Murs and Eyedea, and the few tracks I have up (shameless plug)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEZseJ1Wuq8


----------



## Option7 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm not one to read an entire three pages of posts, so apologies if someone's already mentioned these;

Jedi Mind Tricks - my personal favourite is 'Godflesh' from A History of Violence.
Immortal Technique
Necro
Lowkey - British rapper, discovered him recently. Some of his tracks aren't so great, but nonetheless he's got some sick flow.

Also, gotta love Bone Thugs 'n' Harmony.


----------



## torachi (Feb 22, 2010)

yell0w_f0x said:


> The Roots
> Tupac
> Coolio
> Chamillionaire
> ...


 
Dude this is the weakest hip-hop list i have ever seen.


----------



## Rytes (Feb 22, 2010)

torachi said:


> Dude this is the dopest hip-hop list i have ever seen.



fixed


----------



## torachi (Feb 22, 2010)

Rytes said:


> fixed


 
the roots are tight...but really? The rest? Not. At. All.

oh, and tupac. props to him. but thats IT!


----------



## Option7 (Mar 1, 2010)

torachi said:


> the roots are tight...but really? The rest? Not. At. All.
> 
> oh, and tupac. props to him. but thats IT!



Scarface is alright.

And you gotta love Coolio, rap skill aside.


----------



## Rytes (Mar 1, 2010)

Google XV , this kid is sick!


----------



## Jelly (Mar 1, 2010)

Takun said:


> I tried, I really tried to like Kid Cudi.  I just don't see anything good about that album though.    I was all hyped up for it too.



god, so true ;_;


----------



## IggyB (Mar 1, 2010)

Jurassic 5, I can't beleive they haven't been posted yet.


----------



## Timor Sceleris (Mar 3, 2010)

Only rap I listen to is Tech N9ne:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcuLrlBd1JU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUiWH3goRjs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqB8e6gPzcA


----------



## emptyF (Jun 28, 2010)

one of our own, comrade antaeus!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/306806/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/307294/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/302359/

the streets!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwDRBm-qbQI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veAIHDGghP4


----------

